# Tent repair place?



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

my buddy needs a new floor put in his canvas tent. Any places or people that won't brake the bank? It's an 8/10 tent. Kirkhams said they'd want anywhere between 100-150 bucks which means they'd prob charge 135. just too much money and hate they won't give a better quote than that, pretty big range. Any info would be much appreciated. thanks.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Brian's Canvas in the Freeport Center in Clearfield.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Sugarhouse Awnings.

$135 doesn't sound that unreasonable actually.


----------

